# 50G tall, Eheim 2217/2213? what UV sterilizer? other accessories?



## BlakeAronson (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi,

setting up a new 36 x 15.5 x 25.5 50 gal tall.

replacing the old fluval 404 and penquin 350 i was using in my 110 gallon.

lighting - AHS 2x96w
CO2 - greenleaf kit with PH controller
plantload - medium
fishload - medium to heavy, 5 clown loaches (2-3"), 2 yoyo loaches (4"), 1ea zebra and kubotai loach (1.5"-2"), 10 red eye tetra (all 1.25", probably getting rid of), 5 guppies (but that always changes), would like to get a couple more kubotai and zebra loaches.

i was looking at using one 2217 and one 2213. i would just get two 2215s but i may eventually switch back to a bigger tank (possibly my 110g) when i buy a home next year, so the two 2215s would be too small. i could use the 2217 on the future larger tank and just purchase a second 2217 while using the 2213 for something else.

do you guys think one 2217 and 2213 will be a good choice now for the 50g? i would get two 2217s now but i think thats overkill on a 36" tank, and i dont want to waste electricity (bill is high enough)

next, whats a good UVS to install on 2217?

will the 2217 be able to handle a UVS and Hydor inline heater both on the outflow?

now i was looking at running 3 accessories. a hydor inline heater (love these, will never go back to intank heaters), and next a UV sterilizer and possibly CO2 injection.

would it be ok to run two of those on the outflow of the 2217 (if so which ones?) and then one on the 2213? if its best only to run one accesory on the 2217 i guess i could always use an intank diffusor for the CO2.


----------



## pepetj (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't think it is a good idea to use the fixed output flow of any canister filter to run UVsterilizers.

As far as I know, it is much better to use adjustable, pre-filtered, low flow (5-50GPH) powerhead so you can have flexible use of your UV (from parasite to bacterial/fungal to algae control different flow ranges are needed). UV lamp rated at 5-13W should do the work.

I suggest you read this article and make your decision as needed:

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/AquariumUVSterilization.html

Pepe
Santo Domingo


----------



## BlakeAronson (Oct 20, 2006)

is the outflow of all canisters fixed? i thought this could be adjusted on the filters? the eheims use dual valves that can close to make an easy spill free disconnect. i figured the valves could be opened and closed to regulate the flow through the filter? true or not?


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Go with two 2217s. Without a doubt.

Rationale:

The 2217 can be used on more and different tanks; for example, I've used one on tanks as small as a 20 gallon with no issues at all and on tanks more than twice that size (they're rated for higher, I think, but keep in mind that plant tanks tend to have a higher bioload). I've seen two used on tanks up to 75 gallons.
The in-line co2 reactor is a must on a plant tank. Diffusers clog and clutter the inside of your scape. In-lines are maintenance-free and out of the way (and relatively cheap ). Oh, and they happen to do a much better job of getting co2 into the water column. You will need one 2217 to power an in-line reactor.
Personally, I never use heaters on plant tanks (even in-line ones), and I've seen little use to using UV sterilizers, but if you must have them, you'll need the greater power of the 2217.
Lastly, more filtration is a good thing where it doesn't overly agitate the water. You'll be happier with the greater filtering capacity of two 2217s and over-agitation won't be an issue. If it is an issue, consider changing the arrangement of the return outlet in the tank. You can do a lot to distribute the water more evenly or gently without restricting the water flow from the filter.
One other thing: if you do decide to restrict the flow of the filter (and only do this if you absolutely have to, which I don't think you should), make sure you do it on the return end, not the intake. Restricting the flow on the intake side of the filter (the tube that takes water FROM the tank TO the filter) will cause it to cavitate (pull air through one of the gaskets). This could cause damage to the filter, micro bubbles in the water, or a leak. As a general rule, it's not great for the filter to restrict its flow.

Man, that was long. I'm surprised my soapbox held up through all that.


----------



## BlakeAronson (Oct 20, 2006)

too late. got one 2217 and one 2213.

going to use the heater and uvs on the 2217, and reactor on the 2213


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what reactor are you using?

I've used the CO2 Reactor 1000 with a lot of success.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9918&pcatid=9918

But I'm curious about the cal aqua inline diffuser too.

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/cal-aqua-diffuser-13mm.html

If you're using any others, I'd like to hear about how well they work.

Best of luck!


----------



## BlakeAronson (Oct 20, 2006)

i'm still looking for a reactor. right now i just have a glass intank diffusor. 

i was going to use that and wait for rexx grig to make me one but he hasn't got back to me yet, i hear hes having some health issues.


----------

